# Few hours on the Weber.



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I was able to get out for a few hours and hit the Weber yesterday, fishing was a little slower then normal but we managed to land a few nice ones.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice Bo0YaA !!!

Big, wide tail feather's !!! I like 'em !!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't even waste my time on those Minnows 
Well Hehe, maybe I'll ride up there tomorrow :O||:


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Very Well done! On a fly rod I presume based on your vest and gear?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Actually, I caught them on a black rooster tail spinner. The vest is just a good place to store all the gear.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Actually, I caught them on a black rooster tail spinner. The vest is just a good place to store all the gear.


I do that too sometimes.

Were you out near Coalville?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Actually we were below Echo a little ways.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Great job! good lookin fish!!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Sweet...


----------

